# Akios Black Rhino



## teff35 (Jun 15, 2018)

Hello,

Anyone have any experience casting the Akios Black Rhino reels? Thoughts and experiences? 

Thanks,


----------



## Gupster33 (Dec 2, 2015)

Mine performs like my shuttles, has a longer knobby mag for more adjustment but be warned there are no clicks so check to make sure it’s where you want it before each cast. Has stainless gears instead of brass and aluminum side plates which are lighter. For about $20 more than a shuttle it’s a nice upgrade.


----------



## teff35 (Jun 15, 2018)

Thank you for your comments. 

I did pick one up and it is a really nice reel. This is my first reel with a knobby mag and it does take some getting used to as you mentioned.


----------



## Blaksand2 (Oct 1, 2018)

teff35 said:


> Thank you for your comments.
> 
> I did pick one up and it is a really nice reel. This is my first reel with a knobby mag and it does take some getting used to as you mentioned.


Hello, hope all is well,

Just wanted to let you know, while I was fishing on the Point this pass weekend, I saw Tommy Farmer with this reel, and he was casting his bait waaaay out there!!!! It seems like it's a nice controlled reel. Hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

I have one too, converted to 666. It will sling it. But even with 1 of the 2 centrifugal weights out, it has tons of control. Nice reel for sure.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I put a black Rhino into rotation 4 weeks ago. it served me very well, putting 2 citation drum on the beach. The combination of stainless gears and aluminum sideplates make for a lightweight but strong cranking reel. The "monomag" style knobby (it is not a monomag but operates like one) gives you a great deal of control range for casting, but as stated above you MUST CHECK the setting every cast. It casts great and fights a fish very well.

A two thumbs up !!!

Tommy


----------

